# here's a good one...new med. not!



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

So..i had bad sinus pain...doc don't prescribe penicillin anymore unless absolutely needed. They gave me a nasal spray called Nasonex OMG...its a steroid...after 2 puffs up my nose I was agitated, short of breath etc. 2 doctors didn't know why as its not a common symptom and has no upper in it. Yet online I found tons of people with these symptoms. Anyways the 2nd doc gave me penicillin for a sinus infection he figures as a bad cold or virus is going around. No one really knows. All in all...do not take Nasonex or at least read the side effects. My theory: HASHIMOTO related..its a steroid which makes your body work harder...which likely made my antibody attack work harder which I figure cause those symptoms. I'm fine now off the silly nose spray. Just thought I'd put my 2 cents in.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

oh..and I forgot to say that night I took it hubby said I was talking and kind of mumbling/yelling in my sleep ALL NIGHT LONG which i neverrrrrr do. Another side effect aggresive behavior from the steroid. Bad bad bad...stay away


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, I'll put my 2 cents in--I use Nasonex and love the stuff.

It is a topical corticosteriod, about on the same level as a cortisone cream, not the same as an systemic steroid administered orally. Yes, it is absorbed in the mucous membranes, which means that slightly more of it enters the blood stream than would in a typical topical application.

You likely had a hyper-sensitive reaction, which is not common, and would explain why 2 doctors didn't attribute it to the drug.

As with any drug, there is always a risk/benefit profile. Hypo or not, steroids are one of those meds where if you need them, you tolerate the side effects because they are often excellent at solving the problem.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Daisy,

Thanks for the heads up. I think since you and I seem to have alot of the same symptoms of thyroid disease it might be a good idea for me to stay away from this drug. I am also hyper sensitive to medication so I am hyper vigilant about side affects from new drugs. It also helps that my dad is a pharmacist so I always ask before taking anything. I took a drug that my urologist gave me this past week and it sent me into a tailspin had to halve the dosage.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> So..i had bad sinus pain...doc don't prescribe penicillin anymore unless absolutely needed. They gave me a nasal spray called Nasonex OMG...its a steroid...after 2 puffs up my nose I was agitated, short of breath etc. 2 doctors didn't know why as its not a common symptom and has no upper in it. Yet online I found tons of people with these symptoms. Anyways the 2nd doc gave me penicillin for a sinus infection he figures as a bad cold or virus is going around. No one really knows. All in all...do not take Nasonex or at least read the side effects. My theory: HASHIMOTO related..its a steroid which makes your body work harder...which likely made my antibody attack work harder which I figure cause those symptoms. I'm fine now off the silly nose spray. Just thought I'd put my 2 cents in.


Thank you so much for the heads up and I am sorry this happened to you. All of us w/autoimmune disease must be very very careful.


----------

